# Takeaways (Deliveries) to JLT area



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

Anyone know any Chinese / Indian Takeaways who deliver to JLT Area?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Rupee Rooms for indian and the Noodle House for chinese.

Both of these are in JBR


----------

